# Oyster Questions



## trippcasey (Dec 30, 2016)

My buddy and I went out yesterday and harvested some oysters. We have them in coolers with frozen ice jugs in there. How long do they keep for? Will they be good for New Years Eve? Ive never harvested them on my own before, just bought them from the market. This is new turf for me.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 30, 2016)

Yeah.. Keep them drained.

Oysters at the oyster store come in a mesh bag.
They can live a long time like that.

Good trick is make sure you don't eat an open one.

Another good trick is to smell them.
If you smell saline and a MILD fishy scent, they are good.

If you have any doubts, don't eat them. NOT good.


----------



## mr otter (Dec 30, 2016)

I layer mine in ice in a cooler with the drain open to let the water melt and run out.   Keep adding ice and they will stay good for 2 weeks minimum.


----------



## kc65 (Dec 30, 2016)

keep oysters on TOP of ice and not under ice, fresh water draining on them will kill them. oysters taken in colder months will last 2 weeks properly stored, one week in warmer months...


----------



## trippcasey (Dec 30, 2016)

kc65 said:


> keep oysters on TOP of ice and not under ice, fresh water draining on them will kill them. oysters taken in colder months will last 2 weeks properly stored, one week in warmer months...



The ice is frozen milk and juice jugs so no water will drain. The shells look all closed and its nice and cool inside the coolers. I think we will be just fine.

 Are there different types of oysters around here? Some were longer and thinner blades, and some were shorter, fatter shells.


----------



## HP3 (Dec 30, 2016)

I don't know about the different types but they taste good.  If you havn't tried local oysters before, you will be impressed.  I picked some this week as well.


----------



## Sawbones (Dec 31, 2016)

I've kept them a few days in a wet burlap bag on top of ice in a drained cooler with the lid cracked, they'll suffocated with the lid closed.  If the shell opens, or if the shell's closed, but they sound hollow when you tap them with the oyster knife, then I'll toss them. I know a lot of guys who'll ride around for a week with them in the back of their truck, but I'm not that brave.  I think I got the burlap bags at Kingsland Ace Hardware.


----------



## mr otter (Jan 2, 2017)

kc65 said:


> keep oysters on TOP of ice and not under ice, fresh water draining on them will kill them. oysters taken in colder months will last 2 weeks properly stored, one week in warmer months...



I have kept them layered in ice for years and never have had a problem with them dying.  The main thing is to make sure the cooler drains and they don't sit in the ice water.  My good friend who owns the largest oyster dealership in the southeastern US agrees.  On top of the ice and you run the risk of them getting too warm which increases the chance of spoilage.


----------



## little rascal (Jan 2, 2017)

*Oysters/Ice*

I have kept oysters at times longer than should be kept. If they filter any of the ice water, they get bland tasting as they lose the salinity. So don't let them sit in ice water. Also, chlorinated ice or water will kill crawfish quickly, have not read up on it, but would assume it can kill oysters too if they filter it?
The trick is to keep them as cold as possible and don't let them sit in water. I made a raised rack for my cooler which they sit upon and ice drains down and around and out the bottom. You can also tilt your cooler and place the oysters on the elevated end and the water concentrates and drains out the lower end.


----------



## trippcasey (Jan 3, 2017)

I kept them for days in coolers with frozen ice jugs. They lasted from Thursday until we ate the last of them Sunday. Great point about the fresh water killing the salt flavor. 

Funny story about crawfish: My wife is from Louisiana. We took a trip to see her grandparents during crawfish season one year. I bought a sack to bring home and the lady gave me some ice to put in my cooler. She told me to make sure I drain the cooler whenever I stop. I asked why. She said "If I hold your head underwater, you gonna drown too, aintcha?!?!" So, dont keep any crawfish in water or this lady will find you and show you how it feels to drown. 

I appreciate all of the advice. Thanks guys!


----------

